# Meyer plow mounts for a Dodge??



## Arnie (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a '79 Meyers plow on a '79 Ford F250. Plow works great. Truck runs but is about to fall apart. I just got a '97 Dodge Ram 2500 with only 32,000 miles. What do I need to do to appropriately mount the Meyers plow on the Dodge?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Its barely worth the time or expense to transfer that old of a plow to a truck that new Arnie as the only thing you'll be able to reuse "as is" is the blade itself. 

You'd need to purchase everything else, updated style mount (EZ classic, EZ-plus for example), lights, light wiring, A-frame, lift frame etc to be compatible to your newer truck...and it all gets more expensive than simply purchasing a used newer style plow for the application.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks...I was afraid that might be the case.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Watch the used auto parts section of your local news paper. People are starting to sell equipment.


----------



## lcars (Jan 27, 2007)

Arnie,

South Central PA huh? Try Storks Plow and Jeep parts in Bernville east of Harrisburg and about 10 miles NE of Reading. You may be able to pickup what you need from them. Huge inventory. They also list some items on eBay:

http://motors.search.ebay.com/plow_...sZ1QQsacatZQ2d1QQsaobfmtsZinsifQQsassZonejeen

GM Muscle Car Parts of PA is also another one in Hooversville.

http://motors.search.ebay.com/plow_W0QQfromZR40QQfrtsZ400QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ11QQsbrsrtZd

Too far for me to drive and plows and parts in my area are very scarce and more expensive.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

i have seen both sites of theres. if you ask me gm muscle has prices threw the roof.


----------



## zebebad (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree those prices are way too high


----------

